# Keep finding Darkling beetles in my room...



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

It appears Worms escaped there container as I keep finding beetles running across the floor ( I grab them and my beardie munches them down ) But my question is, if there is a nest of mealies somewhere whats the best way to get rid of them, should I just let me beardie go on the hunt :lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

place some water down on the floor in a tub: victory:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Will that make them come and drink, thus making them fall in ?


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

I have the exact same problem, the other problem is, i dont have the heart to kill them myself, so i just pick them up and put them back in their box/viv. i doubt there will be a nest they just escape from vivs etc.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Have you thought about cleaning once in a while? 
Seriously though, do you have vivs in that room? if so look behind them and put down traps, they will most likely go where there is warmth or small spaces.


----------



## RoyalPython89 (Jul 15, 2008)

silly enough i have the same problem climeing up my wall lol and adult locusts scare the hell out of for some reason but thats another problem.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

Hope mine don't find a way out of their box...My whole colony (bout 200 beetles and about the same amount again on the way from aliens) IS KEPT UNDER MY BED !!!! lol

You could just get some of those cheapy insect traps, or probably could make your own with some parcel tape, wheatbran and fresh veg


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Yeah Im guessin theres no nest as Ive only found like 4 over a 3 month period, so its not like ive got beetles Flooding the floor :lol2:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Awww, they`re harmless so don`t kill `em or owt! I think they`re cute (they look like weevils). Just keep a spare crix box handy, bang them all in there and see what kind of colony you can set up just from escapees!


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

:lol2: I never kill them, its a waste of food otherwise!


----------

